# How to lower CPU usage?



## amethyst_iris (Apr 12, 2008)

I know very little about computers so please excuse my ignorance. I've been getting a message in my tray that says CPU usage at 100%. How can I lower this? My computer seems to be running slowly.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi amethyst_iris, Welcome to TSF. 

Could you tell us what process it is that is using most of the CPU? 

To do this: 

1. Open task manager (CRTL + ALT + DEL) 
2. Open the Processes Tab 
3. In the little table below, click the CPU 








4. If the top numbers in the column are 00 (zero's), click it again, if not, post back the names of a few of the top most processes.


----------

